# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مرخصی از دانشگاه و کنکور دوباره و تطبیق واحد ها

## Yaci

میشه از دانشگاه دولتی روزانه برای کنکور مجدد انصراف نداد و به جاش مرخصی گرفت و در صورت قبولی انصراف داد؟
واحد هارو میشه تطبیق زد در صورت انصراف؟حتی تخصصی هارو؟
چون من ادبیات فرانسه حکیم میخونم با سوابق رفتم الان میخوام همین رشته رو یکی از دانشگاهای دولتی تهران قبول بشم بخونم.

----------

